# sl2 or sl3 which one?



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 2010 roubaix pro #en14781 fact 9 IS. 

Is this considered sl2 or sl3?

Doesnt really matter cause its smooth!

Just curious.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

In 2010, the S-Works was 10r and called the SL2. The Pro and Expert were 9r, used the same molds, and were officially called the SL. The Comp and Elite were 7r and had a different frame shape/mold (easiest way to tell is the seat stays were joined from the seat tube to the brake bridge)

In 2011, The SL3 was introduced, a brand new mold with internal cable routing, solid backed Zertz, and other changes. The SL3 was used in the S-Works (11r) and the Pro and Expert (10r). For the Comp and Elite level, the previous year's SL/SL2 mold was re-used in an 8r layup and badged as SL2. 

So your 2010 SL 9r is the same shape and supposedly higher grade carbon layup than a 2011 SL2, but was not officially called an SL2. Nope, it doesn't really matter because it's still a great bike


----------



## chasty9 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi
I've been cycling a little over two yrs upgraded from a 2001 R400 cannondale to a 2011Tarmac elite apex Over al I feel like I've made a huge upgrade. 

I assume at my level SL2-SL3 Is probably something I wouldn't be able to tell?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

chasty9 said:


> I assume at my level SL2-SL3 Is probably something I wouldn't be able to tell?


Using a scale or even by judgement you'd be able to distinguish the difference in weight (maybe more than a pound?). But that's also due to the SL3 bikes being more expensive and built up accordingly. On the road, you have to be paying attention to tell the difference in my experience. You won't really notice anything "just riding along" because the improvements are subtle. If you ride back-to-back specifically focusing on the differences you will find them. Also, if you push the limits (your limits or the bike's limits) in terms of endurance, handling, acceleration bursts and climbing you will find them. Some riders are significantly more discerning than others (I'm not really). However, the typical comparison is flawed because the bikes are typically built up with substantially different wheels and components, and the comparison is not "double-blind".

I think in many ways the choice between SL2 and SL3 comes down to how much money you want to spend. Really at the recreational level (ie. not racing) once you go beyond a quality entry-level road bike, you are into diminishing returns on your expenditure.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

SL3 bikes do not have internal cables. At least my 2011 does not.

SL3 used a bit different carbon along with a different process to hook up the joints of the frame.

Few grams lighter and suppose to be a bit stiffer and stronger at the joints.

If you are not ultracompetetive there is noway you would ever feel the difference between the SL2 or SL3.

SL2.........much cheaper!!

I own a SL3 and race but would not hesitate to buy a SL2 for a good price.


----------



## ptt127 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just to clarify, the Tarmac SL3 does not have internal cable routing, but the Roubaix SL3 does. The OP was asking about the Roubaix SL2 vs SL3. Also regarding construction- all 2010 Tarmac/Roubaix SL/SL2/SL3 use the FACT IS process, SL3 models have internal ribs at junctions for added stiffness.


----------



## chasty9 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replys

the bike is great! I like the sram shifters


----------



## jjsteeno (Apr 27, 2010)

*SL3 Roubaix*



Rugergundog said:


> SL3 bikes do not have internal cables. At least my 2011 does not.
> 
> SL3 used a bit different carbon along with a different process to hook up the joints of the frame.
> 
> ...



2011 SL3 Roubiax Expert and above frames have internal cable routing. 2011 SL3 Tarmacs do not. I believe OP was referring to a Roubaix frame.

I noticed a big difference between my 2009 SL2 Roubaix and my 2011 S-Works Roubaix in terms of stiffness, especially the front end and bottom bracket.

Regarding the cheaper comment...very true. Just sold my 2009 SL2 for less than half what I paid and it was like new.


----------

